# Gift ideas for the little lady.



## chris kennedy (Nov 14, 2010)

That time has come. Has anybody given any thought to this?

Thanks.


----------



## cda (Nov 14, 2010)

ICC. Membership


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 14, 2010)

The ladies must really dig you!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 14, 2010)

Chris,

My wife was 37 when she died from cancer in 1990. She had a great love of opals; so, it was easy to shop for her. I'd love to buy her some opal jewelry this Christmas.

The reason I tell you this; is not to solicit pity (I am ok); but, to remind all of you who have a life mate still with you, to cherish them; and I hope that, with this thought in mind, you will easily find the perfect gift for her/him this Christmas.

Best Wishes to You and Yours,

Uncle Bob


----------



## brudgers (Nov 14, 2010)

Jewelry is always a good choice. Look for it at art museum gift shops.


----------



## cda (Nov 14, 2010)

Donate to a favorite charity of hers in her name


----------



## rshuey (Nov 14, 2010)

A vaccuum or maybe some dish soap?

I kid, I kid.

My wife loves music. I buy her some itunes gift cards, some lingerie and her fav perfume and she is set!


----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 14, 2010)

rsshuey: Sounds like both of you are set!


----------



## jpranch (Nov 14, 2010)

Got it covered already. 2 new CD'S for the stocking. Steel Drivers and Dave Evans. (Bluegrass) And a new watch from Montana Silver Smiths. 28 & 1/2 years together. UB, thanks for the perspective.

CDA, your sick!


----------



## LGreene (Nov 14, 2010)

Personally, I'd like an iPad or a new lens for my camera.  If I get an ICC membership or a vacuum cleaner I'll know who to blame!


----------



## cda (Nov 14, 2010)

LG. It is not the gift it is the thought !!!!!!


----------



## RJJ (Nov 15, 2010)

UB: Those are true words form the heart! We must all embrace them with encouragement. Life is short and we don't know what tomorrow will bring. Cherish the time together.

Now for gifts, haven't given it a thought! My wife has a BLACK BELT in shopping. Most often she has already picked out what she wants long before I even consider it. If you know what I mean.

Now if a vacuum or mixer or something close ended up under the tree, the EMS and first responders would be in my driveway. So I will wait for instructions!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 15, 2010)

Of all the gifts the ones that mean the most are the cards I've personally written that expresses my love and fond memories to my wife and Mom.  To the boys (now young men) of the honor it is to be their father.


----------



## jacs (Nov 15, 2010)

When I first moved in with my husband (at the time we were still dating), I had mentioned at some point that we needed an iron/ironing board. He then took it upon himself to make that a birthday gift for me. Luckily he's not a complete idiot--he also included a new watch. As "offended" as I was that he bought me an appliance for a birthday gift--he did take the time to completely wrap the ironing board. It was kinda funny  

But generally as a rule...I would never recommend to a man to buy his gal something she "needs" as a gift. We, as women, have a habit of only buying the things we NEED and not the ones we WANT. Spoil her a little once or twice a year guys and get the things she wants and will not buy for herself.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Nov 15, 2010)

My wife and I have an excellent arrangement. She gets it, wraps it, and tells me what I got her. I don't need to ask what size, what smell, or color she likes. She did hint that she would love to have a new cookware set. Since she is not that good of a cook, I am not sure that is a good suggestion. We just celebrated our 25th anniversary and spent that evening picking out floor tile. She picked them out, I installed them. Everyone is happy.


----------



## LGreene (Nov 15, 2010)

> CDA:  LG. It is not the gift it is the thought !!!!!!


You're right!  So my husband better not even THINK about buying me a vacuum cleaner!  

My friend got a toaster oven for her 50th birthday.  Now THAT was a mistake!  Believe me, I would be thrilled with a thoughtful letter as a gift...I'm definitely not about the price tag, but certain gifts just don't seem like enough thought went in.  I actually think an ICC membership would be more thoughtful than a vacuum cleaner, but I already have one.


----------



## peesncues (Nov 15, 2010)

Last week, I contacted a local artist and am having a custom painting done for our living room. Hope she likes it. We moved into our house five years ago and have virtually nothing on the walls! This should get the decorating started.


----------



## Alias (Nov 15, 2010)

UB -

You are so right!  I lost the love of my life in 2003 to a heart attack at 47.  He bought me a fun, practical gift the previous year - a 1988 Suzuki Samurai.  I still have it and use it, especially here in winter.

As to other types of 'practical gifts' - vacuums, cookware, toaster ovens, etc. - to me, these are non-holiday, household purchases.

Sue, in beautiful NorCal


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 15, 2010)

I have learned to spend days shopping & pay attention through out the year and pick up the necklace or earrings or whatever that she would not spend the money on and put it away till Christmas or b-day. Also if you have a daughter call her for ideas.

FYI Do not purchase a riding lawnmower on Mothers Days no matter what kind of sale it is, you will never live it down.


----------



## pwood (Nov 15, 2010)

got her a stihl chainsaw last year, big mistake! i'm thinking an Alaska chain saw mill to compliment last years gift, opinions? my back-up gift is gift certificates for the beauty shop, book store, pedicure shop,and massage. throw in the card , chocolates, flowers, and the mixing oil for last years gift and see what happens !


----------



## jacs (Nov 15, 2010)

last year my husband bought me a gift certificate for a 1-hour massage. It was the best gift ever and it was something I loved, but would never spend the money for on myself. I told him he could buy me that every year and I would love it every time!


----------



## Coug Dad (Nov 15, 2010)

First year we were wed (31 years ago) I gave her a first aid kit.  I told it was so she could treat me over the ensuing years for when she smacked me over the head for giving her a stupid gift.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 15, 2010)

A couple of books on her biographies.  She loves books and we have most of the stuff we need or want - simple life now.

The jewelry thing?  Not an easy task.  My dear wife is allergic to nickel, the compound used in making gold more sturdy, less malleable.  She needs 18k or higher or else she starts to get welts and her skin turns green.  "How about an aluminum ring, dear?"   *Didn't think so. . . *


----------



## JMORRISON (Nov 15, 2010)

Remote car starter 1,500 ft range.  She can start her car as she leaves the mall and the inside will be warm or cool when she gets there.  Really nice when she leaves her 5th floor office on a 15 degree day.  About $600 installed.


----------



## FredK (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry to say we don't exchange gifts.  Cards either written or store bought with a message inside works for us.  Good meal out during that time does the rest.

The rest of the time we can and do buy things as needed.


----------



## peach (Nov 15, 2010)

A day at a spa... facial, massage.. no phone.. total BLISS..

flowers are nice.. but will not replace a day away having someone treat you nice..

OR.. a nice steak dinner somewhere..

Still, the spa............... *sigh*


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 15, 2010)

jacs said:
			
		

> last year my husband bought me a gift certificate for a 1-hour massage. It was the best gift ever and it was something I loved, but would never spend the money for on myself. I told him he could buy me that every year and I would love it every time!





			
				peach said:
			
		

> A day at a spa... facial, massage.. no phone.. total BLISS..


This sounds spot-on.



			
				peach said:
			
		

> flowers are nice..


They die, waste of money.

Thanks all.

Special thanks to UB for post #4.


----------



## cda (Nov 15, 2010)

"""My friend got a toaster oven for her 50th birthday. Now THAT was a mistake!""""

Isn't 50 silver?????


----------



## LGreene (Nov 15, 2010)

> Peach:  A day at a spa... facial, massage.. no phone.. total BLISS..


My friends and I have got this holiday thing figured out.  We're headed to a spa the weekend after New Year's...no phone, no kids, no IBC...aaaaahhhhhh


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, but by your postings on here Lori, you'll probably be soaking in the spa waters

and thinking about doors and door hardware.          It's that darned "affliction thingy",

...again!

.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Nov 16, 2010)

I buy a number of items that I know she would like, then I take back what she didn't want and buy what she tells to get.

I call it "in home shopping".  We invented it before they had ebay and infomertials.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 16, 2010)

mtlogcabin, I love taking my wife shopping in Billings! Every shopping mall should have a casino and bar!


----------



## LGreene (Nov 16, 2010)

> globe trekker:  Yeah, but by your postings on here Lori, you'll probably be soaking in the spa waters and thinking about doors and door hardware.


Uh-oh...you know me too well.  My friends have grown accustomed to seeing me whip out my camera when I see an interesting door.  It's part of my charm.


----------



## peach (Nov 16, 2010)

not me.. no camera, no phone... notice the code violations.. ignore them... relax!


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow I'm late to this.......I was out hunting to try to get my wife a buck antler back scratcher.  Juzzzzzz kidding.  I try to listen to little hints throughout the year and always ask my daughter for some ideas since my wife is really hard to buy for.  She is the saver and I'm the spender (wow huh    ).  I think it's a hard gutiar case and some fu fu stuff for her quiet time when I'm away.......yea don't read into that one.....


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 17, 2010)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> I try to listen to little hints throughout the year


I do this with great interest and have determined that I'm a dork, I'm an idiot, I spent perfectly good purse/shoe money on books and I never have dinner ready on time.


----------



## fireguy (Nov 17, 2010)

One year I got my girlfriend a great gift! A Pett PortaPotty .  Not only did she claim it was a great gift, it is very practicle and is used when we go deer  and elk hunting.   I also got bonus points from her daughter and our grandaughter for a gift we all use.  And I do empty the bucket when needed, w/o being told. Tomorrow, we are off to elk camp and will use the toilet again.


----------



## peach (Nov 20, 2010)

always the romantic, fireguy.. good luck stalking the wily elk.

If you are really stumped check out this link:

http://www.harpersbazaar.com/fashion/fashion-articles/best-gifts-for-women#fbIndex1

you really can't go wrong with Chanel No. 5 (unless she can't tolerate perfume.. forget the book)


----------



## KZQuixote (Nov 23, 2010)

After My wife and I married seventeen years ago she took up duties as our gofor and trash hauler. That Christmas I bought her a twin axle hydraulic dump trailer. She didn't know how to take it till she lifted the tarp and noticed a few other goodies concealed within. 

Bill


----------



## Yikes (Nov 24, 2010)

Once when I (an architect) was _really_ busy at work, my wife asked that her birthday be a day of undivided attention, which was simply not possible that one particular calendar day.  So I took her to a fancy day spa in Beverly Hills and told her I'd be waiting for her to finish her mud bath, facial, etc.  I bought her sufficient treatments to make sure I'd have enough time to drive to the construction jobsite and do my inspections, pay draw,etc. and be back in time for lunch.

I switched out of my muddy workboots and made it back to the spa lobby with about 10 minutes to spare.  To this day, she's none the wiser.


----------



## peach (Nov 25, 2010)

You are lucky, Yikes...

and so sweet to "wait" for her.... (actually, maybe a good idea.. you never know how much window shopping/actual shopping she'd have done if you weren't there)..


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 10, 2010)

WHATEVER YOU DO: DON"T BE THIS GUY!!!

Video:

Agency: Saatchi & Saatchi, New York

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1543292789?bctid=3130509001


----------



## conarb (Dec 13, 2010)

Architect1281:

You beat me to it, I was just scrolling to the end to post it, it is hilarious.


----------



## Sandman (Dec 13, 2010)

My Christmas gift to my wife of 24 years will be my deployment to Iraq for 12 months starting this week. I am convinced she prefers the company of her three cats to me, which when all other things are considered, isn't that bad of a trade off. If the cats could get jobs, earn money and pay the bills, I would have no value at all. Just sayin'.


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 13, 2010)

Be safe Sandman and I will add you to my prayers.  Thanks for your service.


----------



## creek456 (Dec 14, 2010)

My give to my husband of two years is to write a small comic book of his life day to day. I'm also gonna do all the drawings and everything. I'm hoping that it's going to go over well, it's really funny so far. I just hope he takes it well.


----------

